# M&K MX90



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone here know the amp and FQ range for the MX 90 ? I can't seem to find anything on Google. Any help will be appreciated.

Dave
:surrender:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Newbiedave said:


> Does anyone here know the amp and FQ range for the MX 90 ? I can't seem to find anything on Google. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Dave
> :surrender:


I searched around some and couldn't find too much. The best I could do was find a user review that said the MX90 uses the same enclosure and woofers as the MX125 but with a different amp. The MX125 runs from 20-125Hz (F3 at 20Hz).

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, hopefully someone with more experience with the sub will answer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. I appreciate your reply.
Dave


----------



## notasuv (Mar 19, 2008)

yup the MX-90 20-125 HZ +/-2dB

and will get below 20 cant hear it be you do feel it


----------



## shoester5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I happen to own one and love it. I have the owner's manual but it doesn't give any specs. Luckily, I remember them. 

20-125 HZ +/-2dB 125w

I have since replaced my amp plate with a much more powerful one (300w). Not for more volume , but for more headroom.


----------



## EddieRock (Nov 25, 2011)

Shoester5, Can you tell us what amp plate you put in your MX90? brand/model and where you got it?

Also, what do you mean by "headroom"?

After using that sub with the 300w amp for a few years (3) how much do you like it?

thanks,

EddieRock


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, EddieRock!

This thread is very old and you probably will not receive a reply to your question.


----------

